# Mantle



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of my mantle last year:









Has a lot of atmosphere, I think, so I thought I would share it. Enjoy.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice! The shadows being cast on the wall are very spooky. What do you have planned for this year?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Probably more of the same, we don't entertain over Halloween so its just for us and the kids. Michaels hade some candle holders - I might pick some up for this year if they go on sale in time.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! Spooky but classy.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Like it. What color is your wall painted, or is that just the effect of the lights?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Its just the lights. Its a fairly new house and I havent painted that room yet.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Very elegant! I like the skelly shadow on the right side... I couldn't see what was casting it until I looked reeeeal close at the candleholder. Very cool.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice effect. I, too, love to decorate inside...especially the mantle


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice setup. I don't have a fireplace yet (one of the things we would like to add to the house) but I do the top of my pantry that is in the dining room with lights and candles.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. I'm envious, I have no fireplace, so no mantle to decorate. I'll decorate the top of my entertainment center instead I guess.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..
sets up for a good ambience...

I like your skelly candle and the dog one.
nice little stacked skulls too.
Are those metal wall hangings..those are nice.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes those are metal. they stay there year round and tend to work for all the times we decorate. (Halloween, Christmas, Easter, 4th of july. !?!, yeah I know kinda weird, that last one)

For those that don't have a fireplace, I too used to decorate cabinets and we also had a mantle (no fireplace mind you, just a mantle) that we would put up in our old house around the holidays to decorate. I thought about making a fake fireplace to go with it, but never got the chance.

I would love to see others' pics of ambiance.


----------

